# New drywall -Sherwin Williams Primer



## n0c7 (May 15, 2008)

Just about to prime a couple of rooms that have new drywall and mudding. Everything is sanded flat with 150grit using a 500w halogen light on an angle casting a shadow.

I've used two types of primer+paint for new drywall jobs before - ICI Dulux flat and Rona Expressions(really Behr store brand) eggshell.

Both of those turned out bad. You could see the texture differences between drywall paper and mud. If you looked hard enough you could easily point out the screw spots. The Behr also left bad roller marks.

After talking with many people, the consensus is to go with Sherwin Williams. Stopped by there today and the lady recommended that I buy their "Quali-kote" hi-hiding latex primer sealer. She said it should do what I want, with one coat! I plan to use a light flat color.

Any experience with this primer, will it do what I want etc..


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

I used their Prep-rite 200. I was probably the best high hiding primer I have used. Not sure about the quali-kote, but most of their paint you really can't go wrong with.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Go with the PrepRite

:thumbsup:


----------



## Pro Color (Apr 17, 2008)

slickshift said:


> Go with the PrepRite
> 
> :thumbsup:


Ditto~


*Pro Color*


----------



## n0c7 (May 15, 2008)

I ended up using the Quali-kote stuff as I'm in Canada and not sure if we have the same product list but the results were amazing. Very few surface blemishes, awesome coverage and blending, covered most 150grit sanding scratches. The primer looks so good that I don't even want to paint. I've never been able to say that. Well worth the money.


----------



## Pro Color (Apr 17, 2008)

Glad you've had success. Just think of the finished product you would of had using a higher grade primer......having used hundreds of gallons of both, I wouldn't even think about going with the "Quali-kote stuff" on my own project. :no: I wasn't impressed with it.

Sometimes price can decide for us and in the long run.......just remember to use a high grade finish. Usually ya get whatcha pay for. Good luck~


*Pro Color*​


----------



## n0c7 (May 15, 2008)

Pro Color said:


> Glad you've had success. Just think of the finished product you would of had using a higher grade primer......having used hundreds of gallons of both, I wouldn't even think about going with the "Quali-kote stuff" on my own project. :no: I wasn't impressed with it.
> 
> Sometimes price can decide for us and in the long run.......just remember to use a high grade finish. Usually ya get whatcha pay for. Good luck~
> 
> ...


Thats why I stepped up from the store brand and contractor grade stuff. I asked what the best stuff they had was and thats what they recommended. The next time I will ask if they do in fact carry the Preprite in the back.

What didn't you like about the Quali-kote?


----------



## sirwired (Jun 22, 2007)

All of the Whatever 200,400, and 700 products (PrepRite, ProMar, whatever) will be in the back, as they are typically contractor products.

I use the PrepRite Pro Block Latex as my primary primer, but it is by no means a high-hide product. It comes in handy for the mild stains present on almost any re-paint project.

PrepRite Classic is their best primer in their consumer line. If I manage to go through my fiver of Pro Block, I may give the 200 a try.

SirWired


----------



## jawadesign (Dec 13, 2011)

Is PrepRite 200 primer still being called the same thing at *SW*?

I have an entire condo to paint, it's 95% new drywall with 9ft walls...

I want a good primer and plan on buying the stuff tonight or tomorrow night! I may start with a gallon, if I'm happy with it, I'll buy the 5g pale(s).


TIA,
James


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

jawadesign said:


> Is PrepRite 200 primer still being called the same thing at *SW*?
> 
> I have an entire condo to paint, it's 95% new drywall with 9ft walls...
> 
> ...


Not sure but I don't think so, here is what you want for new drywall


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Hopefully you had your primer tinted to be close to what your finish color is............applying a flat over a good primer makes for a very nice job.


----------



## jawadesign (Dec 13, 2011)

thanks guys...

alright, which is the thicker of the two primers below? which of the two will give me a thicker foundation with three passes of the roller. the way the BM rep explained it to me was their AQUALOC was a few microns thicker than their Coranado primer, but that's another topic.

*BM*-Coranado or *SW*-Drywall primer?


the BEHR drywal primer seems as if it seals only with three passes, it's coverage is so, so IMO.


----------

